# What Role Do Angels Play In Your Faith Tradition? (Sikhism)



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2010)

*What role do angels play in your faith tradition?
*

By Balpret Singh, Citizen Special


Read more: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/W...th+tradition/4026346/story.html#ixzz19LhxwFQ2


While the Sikh faith accepts the existence of beings like angels, they aren't given any particular importance or focus.

The Sikh scripture Sri Guru Granth Sahib teaches that even celestial beings like angels long for the opportunity to unite with God.

The purpose of human life is to reunite one's soul with God through meditation on naam or God's name and by living a spiritual lifestyle. Human life is particularly precious because it is in fact the only life form which can achieve this. In that respect, humans have the potential to surpass even the angels through their devotion. Sri Guru Granth Sahib states, "From a human one becomes an angel in an instant; the True Guru has given me such a teaching. Born of a human, the heavens have been conquered; I have attained such a medicine. (ang 873).

Following the teachings of the Guru and living the principles of truth, compassion, love and mercy, we see many examples of people who have indeed become human angels by not only meditating on God, but also serving humanity.

One such example is that of Bhagat Pooran Singh. Bhagat Pooran Singh spent his entire adult life opening a shelter and serving the destitute, orphaned and disabled in Amritsar, India.

From 1924 until his death in 1992, he spent every day walking the streets, serving those whom society had neglected.

In addition to his humanitarian work, Bhagat Pooran Singh was an active environmentalist who organized reforestation drives and wrote about the threat of soil erosion and air pollution.

Even today, the institute Bhagat Pooran Singh created cares for hundreds of patients free of charge and has several branches in India. He and many others have shown that when humans embody the principles of compassion and love, they can indeed surpass the angels.
© Copyright (c) The Ottawa Citizen


Read more: http://www.ottawacitizen.com/life/W...th+tradition/4026346/story.html#ixzz19LhhCVmK


----------



## spnadmin (Dec 27, 2010)

Sangat ji

What is your opinion of the statement that the Sikh faith accepts the existence of angels?

What is your opinion of the statement that the Sikh faith places little importance in angels?


----------



## jnanavan (Dec 28, 2010)

The concept of angels in our modern times is really a result of judeo/christian/islamic teachings spread around the world by western media and globalization. Modern media has lead us to believe that angels are angelic beings, heavenly and pure. If we study the old testament(which all 3 faiths are rooted) "angels" are given a very particular role and character which is not very "angelic" once studied. They waged a "War" against god in the heavens and revolted. They got cast down with there leader "lucifer" after loosing the war. They "mated" with the daugthers of man during the time. Out of this "holy" union "giants" where born and terrorized the earth to the point that "god" had to wipe out the whole race through a "flood". Im short on time and dont have my bible here to qoute word by word but i believe this is in genesis(will get back). 

Every other culture will say, entities, gods, spirits, inter-dimensional beings(which are more accurate terms) and this can reffer to manevolent entities or benevolent enteties. But when people say angels, automaticaly it is a holy creature coming down from heaven. I am afraid there is no heaven where the god recides and commands a physical legion of angels. So if by angel you mean some energetic being by somewhere then the term is ok, if by angel you mean some energetic being sent by god coming from heaven then you got a problem.


----------



## Ambarsaria (Dec 28, 2010)

Great contribution Jananavan.

From what I know, sikhism does not believe in Heaven/Hell say as compared to Islam where for good deeds and true believers of Muhamad and martyrs are promised entrance to heavern where hooran (female angels) are waiting and the rivers of milk flow.

Angel or farishtey in common linguistic use is possible and I have heard of it in the following usage among sikh common dialog,



Oh teh farishteyan varga hai ... he is like a great angel and is generally descriptive of someone of great nature (avoidance of kam, karodh, lobh, moh and hankar) as well doer of good unselfish deeds.
When you are down and out or even generally, I have also seen the phrase used by english/punjabi speaking sikhs like,
To address dearly a younger female child to come to you ... aa marie angel
To address dearly having done something of special deed of compassion and value   ... you are an angel

Regards and hope it adds to dialogue here.

Sat Sri Akal.


----------



## jnanavan (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, if you loosely use the term angels in teh way ambarsaria has then it perfectly fine. If we take the term angel literaly then we have a problem. One of the things i admire about ggs is that there is no belief in heaven/hell and the few times i have seen those words it is symbolic and no fear is instilled in teh people. So to answer the question angels play no role in my life except in a figure of speech when something is pure or heavenly.


----------



## Astroboy (Dec 29, 2010)

spnadmin said:


> Sangat ji
> 
> What is your opinion of the statement that the Sikh faith accepts the existence of angels?
> 
> What is your opinion of the statement that the Sikh faith places little importance in angels?



Maanas te devte kiye, karat na lagi vaar....

Angels are associated with celestial muscians who sing the praises of the Shabad (Life Giving Force).


----------

